# PWG Legend Excalibur Unmasked



## ps2star (Oct 16, 2006)

Spoiler: Click to show


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Why you gotta break Kayfabe mang


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

ps2star breaking my indies with a single gif








not cool


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

OP hasn't posted in here since October of 2006... 2006! The more shocking part to me is how he even remembered his username and password.


----------



## Sleepy Jacksons (Dec 15, 2015)

Is that Kevin Klienrock.


----------



## ps2star (Oct 16, 2006)

Corey said:


> OP hasn't posted in here since October of 2006... 2006! The more shocking part to me is how he even remembered his username and password.


In you're Universe ten years may have past, In mine it is far less.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I put a spoiler tag in, just incase anybody like me doesn't want to see Excalibur's face.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn :mj2

Hope this doesn't happen to Super Dragon.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

thats not Excalibur thats Kevin Kleinrock who was part of a stable who Sandman was feuding with in XPW.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Say it ain't so!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

CretinHop138 said:


> thats not Excalibur thats Kevin Kleinrock who was part of a stable who Sandman was feuding with in XPW.


^


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is terrible news.


----------

